# pier rail



## SPACE (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know the height of the bottem board on the hand rail .I want to build one of those little platforms to stand on.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i want to say 8 inches... i'm assuming you are talking about the diamond plate stands that John makes?


----------



## SPACE (Oct 1, 2007)

yes but have never seen them , do you know how much he charges for one I was just going to build a wood one


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i wanna say 35 bucks... but not sure. they are really nice.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I think they are more than that CB


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

he makes 2 different sizes.... Johnny redman knows, but i don't have his #


----------



## David_H (May 8, 2008)

I've measured it and was going to build some sort of step. Height isn't your only concern you will need to get the width right. I wound up buying a plastic step stool at Wallyworld, so my selective memory forgot the exact dimensions. I won't even venture a guess on the width but will say that the height is between 9" and 9.5".


----------



## David_H (May 8, 2008)

The fabricated aluminum ones appear to be nice, if $35 is indeed the price that would be a fair price to pay for one. If your only fishing occasionally or don't have to have the cats meow on every piece of equipment go buy a cheap step stool 8-9.5" high.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

for the price the stands that John makes is the best I figured up the material and time and no way I can come close to his price I am pretty sure it is 40 fo the big stand he builds but no sure about the small one 

Chicken if you see him this week tell him I will be out on Thurs or Fri and haven't forgot about him He will know what I am taking about


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

yea rayan where the hell have u been?????

u need to show me the new gator baitcaster!!!


----------

